# Anybody have any good Duck/Goose Sausage recipes!!



## Timber2005 (Jul 8, 2005)

Going to be grinding up some of the season's kill tommorrow and looking for some good recipes to try!


----------



## Choclab (Nov 19, 2004)

Boil the goose, grind it up with black pepper, tyme, cinnamon, tomato basil, green peppers, red pepper (flakes). Through out the mixture and eat the casing with Bud Light - Fritz'll get 'em


----------



## dakota31400 (Jun 10, 2006)

The only sausage made from waterfowl I like is mixed with beef and/or pork. Use it as a filler (20%) rather than the base ingredient. Besides, a possession limit of duck won't make enough sausage to feed more than 3 people one time. Of course, goose will yeild more product. I do the same with ground meat jerky, using about 20% duck/goose meat and 80% super lean ground beef. The above recipe (spices) sounds pretty good and you might not mind eating it. I prefer some of the commercial mixtures myself. IMO, pure waterfowl meat sausage has no texture and tastes like a cross between liverworst and spam with a hint of blood sausage.


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

Well.... the recipe involves duck/goose and sausage.... but not sausage made out of duck/goose....

My hunting parter stuffs ducks (and sometimes geese) with sweet italian sausage and smokes them. It is so juicy and tasty!!!!!

About a month ago, I took two goose breasts, soaked them in brine overnight, put sweet it. sausage between them, tied together and smoked it. That is prob. how I will cook the rest of the geese I have... all 4 of them! :lol:


----------

